# Opinions about Frankston



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi can anyone say something about life in Frankston Victoria? What are the best parts to search a house or unit to rent?What places to avoid?
thanks


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

benx said:


> Hi can anyone say something about life in Frankston Victoria? What are the best parts to search a house or unit to rent?What places to avoid?
> thanks


A bit of crime down there. Let's say that's where the "bogans" of Victoria live. I personally wouldn't live there. Not the most sophisticated part of Melbourne.


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi ozgirl....thanks for the reply.... In the meantime I read some more info and Frankston is out for sure.
But I heard good things about the east part of Melbourne. What do you think?What is the best part of Melbourne for a young familiy?

Thanks


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi,

Depends on your affordability. South east has been renowned to be one of the best although the east is also not bad. Stay away from west and the north is not that great. if you like beaches go along the south east coast but then again, Melbourne bay was recently in the news saying that the water was not up to swimming standards! If I was to buy a place I'd look into these areas: Malvern, glen iris, surry hills, or in the east side... Ivanhoe, etc. hope that helps. I think you would get an idea of where you want to live once you are here. It make take a couple of goes.


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok I understand, well for thew beginning It`s good to know what parts to avoid.
I`ll browse a little Malvern, Geln iris, Surry Hills.....

Thanks


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

Also, camberwell, hawthorn, Kew.
There is a big shopping centre in Chadstone.


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, perfect....Thank you ur very kind...
I`m using this site to get some info; http://localvoices.realestate.com.au/search/suburbs-in-melbourne-greater-victoria


----------



## chazmaestro5 (Mar 22, 2012)

Good shopping centre at Frankston, nice beach, plenty of walks and good food. Good train and bus service to and from Frankston. Just in the process of moving to Mordialloc from Bentleigh so shall be searching for bargains all the way from Chelsea to Frankston to fill the house with.


----------



## tingtong (Apr 24, 2011)

Frankston is lovely in summer & spring/autumn with beautiful swimming beaches and adjacent to to the world class Mornington Peninsula resorts & beaches, wineries,coastal scenery & so-on. Be careful where you select a dwelling & you'll love it. Some of the best real estate bargains are around Frankston. Don't listen to the critics!


----------

